# guide spacing



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

can someone give me a recomendation for the number and size guides I would need for an (8ft Med 20-50) and a (7'8" Med 30-80). Spacing would be nice too. Kingfeeder Im gonna need your help on that one.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

NP, just give me a call... A generic number of guides and sizes can be suggested, but spacing needs to be figured out for your particular blanks. If you come back with a specific make and model number of the blanks, maybe someone has built one, but it is better to learn how to stress test from the beginning, that way you will know how to figure it out.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

There gator blanks. Mudhole ahd them on sale on cyber friday for about $9.00

Model number sp-pc701swh-92 and sp-u696xh

Just need to know what size guides and how many I need to buy so ill have them. I think Im going to with simple SS Saltwater boat guides.


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello,
The kingfeeder is right. You need to figure your spacing for each rod blank. I have seen 2 of the same rod blanks act completely different side by side. If you want someplace to get a general idea of where to put the eyes go back to Mudhole and look through there rod building info. There is a chart you can print off with suggested spacing or look in the front of there catalog somewhere around the first 10 or 20 pages. Hope this helps!


----------

